# My Warner's Collection



## mudmonkey (Feb 27, 2006)

I have about 30 Warners bottles and out of them all My "Animal cure is the coolest.ANY Warner's collectors out there? Here is a link to my collection  http://www.oldbottles.zoomshare.com/1.shtml/Warner%27s%20Bottles


----------



## capsoda (Feb 27, 2006)

Great Warners collection John. I enjoyed the pics.


----------



## mudmonkey (Feb 27, 2006)

I have 7 more coming in including a green kidney and liver cure,a small extract log cabin, a large lettered green frankfurt,and a pint safe bitters.Can't wait!


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 6, 2006)

I have around 15 warners safe bottles, heres a nice london I picked up on ebay for under $25.00. This one has so much whittle it looks as if it came from a wood mold. The color I cant describe, I guess I would say yellow olive amber...Kinda looks like melted candy.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 6, 2006)

a pic with some light passing through it.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 6, 2006)

Heres another london that I bought on ebay, think I payed $18.00 for this one...check the color out... yellow ... yellow....................gotta love them warners


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 6, 2006)

Mudmonkey your sample cure looks just like the one I sold on ebay...The nick on the bottom looks real familar.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice bottles-I enjoyed looking at them. Warners Tonic is my pick. jim


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 4, 2006)

Very Nice ! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## bottleboy311 (Apr 6, 2006)

Here is my 8 Old Warner's Safes displayed on top of my Old Safe!


----------



## bottleboy311 (Apr 6, 2006)

A little closer look at the bottles:


----------



## bottleboy311 (Apr 6, 2006)

Of the eight I have, these are my two favorites: Deep Olive Green London and a very very Red Amber Melbourne,   Lee


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice collection Lee! I have never seen a clear Warner's before.. what year are they? I have a aqua Warner's  it is a ABM ,  do you have that one? Taz


----------

